
First AMD Zen (Ryzen) cpu benchmarks leaked by french magazine - keth
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/5jx7q7/zen_benchmark_from_french_hardware_magazine/
======
ksec
Finally some competition. I cant wait to see this on Server. More Cores and
Memory capacity no longer capped by expensive CPU from Intel.

~~~
colejohnson66
Memory capacity limit? The Intel Xeon E7-4809 supports 3 _terabytes_ of
memory. I don't know servers, but does anyone have a need for more than a
terabyte of memory outside of supercomputing?

~~~
ksec
I was going to say that is on an expensive E7, but it turns out there are
inexpensive E5 support up to 1.54TB memory. The E3 is capped to only 64GB
though.

------
rallycarre
If this leak is legit, it means zen will be competitive at the same clock rate
as intel's current cpus.

~~~
geezerjay
This metric is not very relevant. The main point of interest is absolute price
and price/performance ratio.

If AMD's newest offering outperforms Intel's offerings but ends up being more
expensive, all cost/benefit analysis will point against AMD.

Price/performance is king, because lower price also means the ability to buy
more.

~~~
seanp2k2
From what I've seen, it looks like it'll compete with Intel HEDT parts at a
lower price. This should be great for consumers as hopefully Intel will
massively drop the prices on those >4-core CPUs.

